# The best of...



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

We all have our favourites.They can be local delicacies or things you miss from home but have found great ones here. 

This thread is a place to let others know what you think is the best of class that you have found here.

For me, I like a good north american style burger. All the fast food places sell machine made patties on tasteless buns so I went searching for a home style one. The best I've found so far is Rockfeller's in Greenbelt 3. They have a great BBQ burger and some of the best cole slaw I've tasted.

Pretty good local beer too. I like their dark or the banana beers 

Foods, service, views, experiences, what are your favourites here?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I like the US burgers from S&R very big and tasty. Also the coffee granules from Bentonvile.
1 thing i miss is Cider ! Not cider vineger but brewed apple cider such as Strongbow and Magners, but both sold out here ! I prefer cans as they are 500ml bottles 300ml. But as of now SMig apple beer is a good replacement.
I like the Jollibee champ and in south supermarket there is a max burger franchise yummy !


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Well I'm a bit of an ethnic foodie and high quality is hard to find in Cebu, even in the big malls. None of these are cheap in Filipino terms (1000-1200p lunch for two, w/o alcohol), but they are really good quality and service (attentive, food comes in proper sequence) and I enjoy each of them at least once a month in order to keep my sanity. Note that my filipina can eat with the kid for a lot less in any of them by sharing, haha.

JRB's short list of outstanding restaurants in Cebu:
Mediterranean/European - Anzani (simply amazing quality, world class)
Greek/Mediterranean - Cyma Greek Taverna (very authentic and excellent quality)
Mexican - Maya (Excellent quality Mexican food, generous portions, dinner only)
Vietnamese - Phat Pho (Excellent. Go to the main one in Crossroads Mall)
Japanese - Azabu (very good, they recently moved, so I haven't been in a while)
German - BoRussia, (1 1/2 hours north of Cebu City in Sogod, excellent, and in a relaxing setting)
Bon Appetit!


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

For anyone visiting Los Banos and the surrounding provinces.

My foodie places for cheap meals with good service CELS restaurant just outside the Unie entrance .
Food is good and so are their shakes. Average price 200pesos for 3
ELLENS Fried Chicken Lopez avenue branch just a few yards from the crossing food always fresh.
And i love their fried chicken. Average price 150pesos inc pepsi for 3
Bit further afield is SULYAT Restaurant just before San Pablo best cooked cream dory i have had so far and the ambience is great ! Average price 1000 pesos for 4
For chinese food it has to be KING BEE in Nuvali ! Their fried rice YUMMY and i hate rice !
Average price 1200pesos for 4
We order 12 pieces of cordon bleu from a caterer on the national highway for 1000 pesos always freshly cooked 
And still warm when we collect it the next day.
I never eat at roadside stands as the little woman wont let me &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

expatuk2016 said:


> ....
> 1 thing i miss is Cider ! Not cider vineger but brewed apple cider such as Strongbow and Magners, but both sold out here ! I prefer cans as they are 500ml bottles 300ml. But as of now SMig apple beer is a good replacement.
> ....


Ever think of trying Mr Beer kits and making your own? It is not at all difficult or time consuming but might be a little pricey if you have to order from Amazon in the US.

I have found that it is worth it to spend a little extra for something from home that you really miss to make life in a different culture better.


----------



## Papaikoutea (Mar 27, 2018)

In Cebu, I found that S&R was probably the only consistently decent food available, but a few months ago they cut the quality of the fried chicken, plus started filling the clam chowder bowls to 70% (or less). After trying dozens of restaurants in the past 20 years, I'd say that home cooking is the only place to find food that's high quality with consistency. The difficult part is sourcing the items needed to produce decent food at home.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

One thing I miss here is a good old fashioned crusty loaf of bread, baguette. All of the bread sold in supermarkets has far too much sugar in it and is not crusty.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> One thing I miss here is a good old fashioned crusty loaf of bread, baguette. All of the bread sold in supermarkets has far too much sugar in it and is not crusty.


French Bakers do a nice french stick, no sugar and crusty.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> French Bakers do a nice french stick, no sugar and crusty.


Gary, is that the same as the one in SM City - Clark? I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Gary, is that the same as the one in SM City - Clark? I'll have to give it a try.


I assumed they are franchised to SM, we use the SM Pampanga when passing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I assumed they are franchised to SM, we use the SM Pampanga when passing.


Yea it must be. The only thing I have bought there is a few bags of bagels. Not the best ones in the world but passable if they are toasted and cream cheese added.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As far as some local goodies ;

Ocean City eatery's have what they call Panden Chicken (good breast meat, flavored with some sauce & wrapped in banana leaf strips) which is very good. An order of that along with an order of Garlic Rice makes an excellent meal.

Savory eatery's have Breaded & fried fish fillets (cream dory) in a mushroom sauce which when added to an order of rice makes a good meal too. One of the vendors(can't think of the name right now) in the food hall (upstairs) in the local SMCity also has some good fish fillets but with some corn sauce & with rice as a complete meal. Is very good and quite a bit less costly than the Savory offering. 

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

hogrider said:


> One thing I miss here is a good old fashioned crusty loaf of bread, baguette. All of the bread sold in supermarkets has far too much sugar in it and is not crusty.


I'm with you on that one.. have found Rustan's market in Ayala has really good breads, even including a rustic, a rye and a whole wheat sourdough.. all with good crust. And reasonable, if I recall about 100-150 per loaf. Fresh daily.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Despise the white bread here, YUK. I buy Gardenia high fiber wheat raisin bread at sm city. Very good taste & each slice has 30% of the Daily Required fiber one needs to keep things working smoothly through the gut. The older we get, the more we have to pay attention to things like that.

Fred


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Santes has great food but expensive (all imported with the pick of local veggies) "but" have your American Express with you...it is expensive and the portions are small by americano standards.

S&R burgers are great on the grill just like back in the states. S&R pizza - 2 thumbs up

Australian lamb on the grill is also very good.. I have found the potato here sort of OK but the local grown carrots when sautéed in the pan very good...delicious actually. Most of the locally grown veggies are very good

I have grown quite fond of Japanese rice (imported read the label carefully lol)

Overall not bad especially when you find a few of the local dishes that hit the spot.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Preservatives - the way to go?*



fmartin_gila said:


> Despise the white bread here, YUK. I buy Gardenia high fiber wheat raisin bread at sm city. Very good taste & each slice has 30% of the Daily Required fiber one needs to keep things working smoothly through the gut. The older we get, the more we have to pay attention to things like that. Fred


Fred, you need to consider what one of your fellow countrymen once said:
_“Old people shouldn’t eat health foods. They need all the preservatives they can get”._


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

pagbati said:


> Fred, you need to consider what one of your fellow countrymen once said:
> _“Old people shouldn’t eat health foods. They need all the preservatives they can get”._


Should have a head start on the preservative front, as I started drinking at 13 and didn't stop till I was 40 and stayed well 'pickled' most all that time. So now has been 39 years and counting since I got sober.

Fred


----------

